# Denryu vs. The Omskivar



## Blastoise Fortooate

Denryu said:


> 2 vs. 2/Single/Set
> 1 week DQ
> 49% Damage Cap
> Banned Moves: Direct Healing, OHKOs, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
> Arena: The Snow Globe
> 
> The trainers and their Pokemon have been shrunk down to size to fit into this tiny representation of a town on the night before Christmas.  Though the name of the arena is "The _Snow_ Globe", the only Pokemon able to battle here are water-types, as snow globes are filled with water.  In the small globe are four "snow"-crested plastic houses and a church.  The Pokemon are of the size that, if the doors of the buildings could be opened, they would fit as if they had been entering the average door in the outside world.
> 
> Every other round a random passerby will shake the globe, causing the "snow" to fly around the sphere, coming to rest at the end of the round.  While this is in effect, all moves lose 15% accuracy (Not 15% _of_ their accuracy, so a Toxic would go down to 60%, not 62%).  As the entire arena is made of water, electric moves will hit both the target and the user.  The dome of the globe is also indestructible for the purposes of the battle, though the miniature  buildings can be destroyed at will.
> 
> Additional Rules: Only Pokemon that can survive underwater for long periods of time may participate.


Denryu's Active Squad (water-types only)






*Eileen* the Female Wailmer
*Ability:* Oblivious
More info...





*Preveza* the Female Horsea
*Ability:* Sniper
*Item:* Dragon Scale
More info...





*Constantine* the Male Prinplup
*Ability:* Torrent
*Item:* Lucky Egg
More info





*Magni* the Female Feebas
*Ability:* Swift Swim
*Item:* Prism Scale
More info...

The Omskivar's Active Squad (water-types only)






*Yuno* the Unknown Staryu
*Ability:* Illuminate
*Item:* Water Stone
More info...





*Grockle* the Male Lotad
*Ability:* Swift Swim
More info...





*Schwarzengerman* the Male Remoraid
*Ability:* Sniper
More info...


Denryu sends out, the The Omskivar does so and orders, then Denryu orders.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll go with Magni to start.  BECOME THE MILOTIC YOU ALWAYS DREAMED OF BECOMING!


----------



## The Omskivar

Then...Yuno, you're up!

Spam Thunderbolt, I suppose; if Protected against, use Minimize.  With Swift Swim, Feebas is going to be faster than you; if he waits for you, he's probably going to Mirror Coat, so also use Minimize in that case. If he tries to status you, use Magic Coat.

*Thunderbolt/Minimize/Magic Coat x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

Well those Thunderbolts will hurt him just as well as you because of the arena effects, so we don't need to worry about causing much damage this round Magni.  Throw up a *Light Screen* to start.  *Tickle* next, as you might be using Facade pretty soon.  Finish with a nice easy *Tackle* to get him to hit the cap.
*
Light Screen ~ Tickle ~ Tackle*


----------



## The Omskivar

...goddammit I need to learn to read.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Three brown-haired young men stood atop a gigantic dome. Two were checking their poké balls were the correct ones while the third was busy spraying waterproofing aerosol over his blue-and-white gingham flags. Soon the three had done the same to their clothing and other sundry items, slipped a trio of clear glass domes with white glitter inside onto their heads, and jumped through a hatch. After the sound of their splashes died down and the trainers and referee had oriented themselves, the latter released his tuxedo-clad gyarados and his wartortle, Blaise, and the trainers both piled onto the dapper sea snake. After a quick journey to the bottom of the hemisphere, the three adjusted their weight-belts and settled to the bottom. The two trainers seemed impatient after all the preparations, and so Blastoise waved his flags at Denryu to signal him to start.

    After a moment's thought, Denryu grabbed one of his four poké balls and tapped on the circle in the middle. It burst open with an impressive flurry of white light, releasing a rather less impressive mud-brown fish named Magni. The feebas immediately began swimming around, even braving close to the gyarados for a moment to compare her prism scale to the creature's.

   The Omskivar, a bit excitedly, attempted to throw his choice's ball; the container followed an arc for about a foot before stopping, floating lazily in the water in front of him. The Omskivar stomped his foot, sending up a whirl of fake snow, before poking at the central circle. White light zagged out of the now-open ball, coalescing to form a five pointed star. With a sound more suited to a B-grade karate movie than to a starfish, Yuno spun in place, ignoring the tornado of not-snow it was sending in all directions through the temperate water of the snowglobe. The effect of the fake snow was made even more interesting by the ruby-red glow that the staryu was giving off from its central gem.

   After the trainers gave their commands, Blastoise waved his flags again and the battle commenced.


[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: In tip-top shape.
Thoughts: "What kind of river is this supposed to be?"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Commands: Light Screen ~ Tickle ~ Tackle


[Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Glowing healthily.
Thoughts: "Mustn't let it be _too_ dark on Christmas Eve."
Stat Changes: n/a
Commands: Thunderbolt/Minimize/Magic Coat x3

Magni, still darting around, began to swim in a more rectangular pattern than before. Her swishing tail painted the water pale blue until, quite quickly, she had created a large, translucent blue window in the rough shape of a square. Rather proud of this effort, the feebas resumed swimming in quick little circles once more, this time behind a barrier.

   Yuno stopped spinning abruptly, then swung around until a specific one of its legs was pointed in the general direction of its opponent. Its bright glow turned banana-yellow for an instant before electricity began arcing out of the tip of its leg. Yuno let out a triumphant _striya~_– or at least, it _tried _to. The electricity it had sent coursing towards its opponent had lost all control, spreading in every direction. Some managed to slip through Magni's Light Screen, but more of it attacked its source, making the staryu's glow flash rapidly in pain.

   Magni, wearing a fishy grin now, zoomed forward at colossal speed, her wall matching her pace. At the last moment she slowed, using her momentum to twirl about and dust her tail over the staryu's body. Yuno made an odd, beepy noise and spun even faster, false powder whipping about at an aggravated rate. Magni blindly swam away, blinking her eyes to rid herself of the red stains on her corneas. Once this was accomplished, she glanced back to see the staryu that was her opponent, now sagging a bit from the exhaustion of sustained laughter.

   Yuno was not eager to repeat her last attack; Thunderbolt had done more damage to it than it had to Denryu's fish, after all. However, Yuno hadn't gotten this far in life by not following its trainer's advice, so there you go. Once more, the staryu pointed a specific leg and fired off what was supposed to be a bolt of lightning, but instead blue-and-yellow static spread out across the arena, shocking all of the pokémon and making the humans' skin tingle. The referee, realizing that this was becoming a pattern, recalled both of his Water-types. The trainers weren't so lucky, however; their fish and star were both electrocuted by the time the action ended.

   Beginning to tire of both holding up her shield and being mildly fibrillated, Magni spun in a couple of tight circles before swimming forward again, her fins a blur. This was one of her best attacks, the most well-practiced and well-known in her arsenal. It was a fearsome Tackle attack! She squeezed her eyes shut before the Illuminate blinded her again, and arced downwards into Yuno, smashing her hard skull into the sea-star's gem. As Magni sightlessly floundered away, Yuno smashed in the hard plastic bottom of the snowglobe, cushioned slightly by the powdery ground cover.

   Once more, lightning coursed out across the field, spreading little bubbles everywhere. Magni twitched, Yuno flinched, and Blastoise signaled the end of the first round.​

[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 91%
Energy: 91%
Status: Heart is racing. _Lightscreen_ [two more actions]
Thoughts: "No, dear, that's _my_ job, hahaha!"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Light Screen ~ Tickle ~ Tackle


 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 76%
 Energy: 84%
 Status: Flashing irritatedly. 
 Thoughts: "Son of a _basculin_ this hurts."
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, -1 def
Performed: Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

_Arena Status_
The water is temperate and a bit warmer around Yuno at the moment. Little flurries of fake snow are swirled up around Yuno, and everything's a bright red color around her.​
_Next Round
_Denryu attacks, then The Omskivar.​


----------



## Eta Carinae

May I ask what energy and damage scale you use?  I got a lot more damage from Thunderbolts on Negrek's scale.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

They were diminished by being spread out and from hitting two targets.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Totally didn't forget about this!

Fair enough on the Thunderbolts.  So, spam *Dragon Pulse* because I am lazy.  If he protects, or you can't him for some reason with Dragon Pulse, throw up eight *Double Team* clones.

*Dragon Pulse/Double Team (8) x3*


----------



## The Omskivar

Geurgh throw up um yeah a Light Screen.  Aaaaaand then...oh this'll be fun.  Go into the church to force her to Double Team, go through the window if you can or use Psychic to open the door if you have to, then fire a Swift through the window, or the door if there's no window or it's too small.  This should then force her to Double Team again since she still can't hit you.

*Light Screen~Go into Church/Psychic @ door and go into church~Swift*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 91%
Energy: 91%
Status: Heart is racing. _Lightscreen_ [two more actions]
Thoughts: "No, dear, that's _my_ job, hahaha!"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Commands: Dragon Pulse/Double Team (8) x3











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 76%
 Energy: 84%
 Status: Flashing irritatedly. 
 Thoughts: "Son of a _basculin_ this hurts."
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, -1 def
Commands: Light Screen~Go into Church/Psychic @ door and go into church~Swift

Still thrilled at her speed and current advantage, Magni swum up a bit in the tepid water, little white plastic flakes fluttering beneath her. Her scales, which on her species were a bit more pronounced than on many fish pokémon, rippled rapidly as the feebas began to pulse rapidly with green-blue energy. Her mouth snapped open, dull rectangular teeth somehow more menacing than usual, and from the back of her throat spilled forth a spiraling column of turquoise light; water suddenly boiled for a split second, plastic bits of snow flipping through the water frantically, and the Dragon Pulse passed through Magni's screen and found its mark, sending Yuno spinning through the water. As the staryu righted itself once more, it soon became obvious that the attack had charred the sea-star a bit.

Yuno, glad to have some sensical orders now, began to quickly rotate one way, then the other. It soon added some other dimensions to the movement, until Yuno resembled a brownish gyroscope. After a dozen seconds that felt much longer due to the spectacle, a red glassy bubble formed around the star, much like the one they were all currently battling in. Some snow had even been caught up in the whirling, but sadly the effect was ruined by one small detail; the snow, being physical in nature, passed through the Light Screen as if it were, well, a screen of light.

Magni scowled at the globe encircling her opponent. That was her trick; she'd expect such tactics from a _meowth_, but a fellow fish? Sure, Yuno was technically a sea-star and not a fish at all, but gills had to count for something, right?!? And now, it seemed, the little copycat had the gall, the _temerity _to run away? Not on this fish's watch it didn't! Quite indignant now, the feebas dropped her jaw open again, and churning green-blue light pulsed outwards and towards the rapidly-retreating staryu it was aimed at. The attack halted for the splittiest of seconds at Yuno's Light Screen, seeming to diffuse itself a bit, but then lanced forth through the barrier and into Yuno itself, leaving a raw-looking patch of dermis in its wake.

Finally, and with great care taken for its damaged limbs, Yuno arrived at the church. She quickly rapped her rotating legs against the door, but nothing gave. It was locked, no, _melted _shut! These weren't real doors at all! The window, as well, was made of some colorful, clear plastic material that was probably more difficult to shatter than it looked... Worth a try, though! The staryu's rather powerful mind stretched itself over the double doors, looking for some kind of seam. After a bit of questing, the psychic star found the parts that had been glued onto the rest of the model; the doorframe sparkled pink for a moment before both doors, along with the frame around them and a bit of the faux-stonemasonry, separated with a loud crack. Not very subtle, mind, but it _had _been told to open the door.

Denryu and Blastoise began swimming their way over to the church, and so did Magni after she took a moment to mourn the loss of her blue wall. She wouldn't be beaten by humans, of course, not in a contest of _swimming_. The dears were so slow, even with their little motory things that sped them along, that Magni soon caught up with and surpassed them. By the time she reached the church, however, it seemed that Yuko had prepared itself for its next attack, putting them on equal footing. As Blastoise and Denryu assumed their places and The Omskivar glared at the gaping hole in the church, both pokémon attacked at nearly the same time. Yuko, floating gem-up directly inside the church's new entrance, began spitting blood-red stars from its legs and central ruby; many of them missed the mark and embedded themselves in this or that wall, but enough still managed to dig themselves into Magni's face. And one even got flung into her gaping mouth, but it was sadly obliterated by another Dragon Pulse; it seemed that Magni felt a glowing starfish standing in a giant hole was a relatively simple target. The attack, after a sparkly Light Screen detour, struck Yuko directly in its center, leaving no scratches but apparently still causing damage, if anticlimactically. The second round draws to a close as the Swift-stars dissolve away.


​










[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 86%
Energy: 75%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead.
Thoughts: "Denryu, why is that referee telling me to say 'I'm a firin my lazor!'? Is it some kind of battle cry?"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 60%
 Energy: 76%
 Status: Scoured all over by dragon energy. _Lightscreen_ [two more actions]
 Thoughts: "What do you _mean_ this isn't what you meant by 'open the door'?
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, -1 def
Performed: Light Screen ~ Psychic ~ Swift


_Notes_

1. The Omskivar, your commands seemed to rely pretty heavily on the idea that Yuko can outspeed a feebas, which it can't even if Swift Swim wasn't a factor.
2. Yuko would have just popped out the window instead, but her commands said Psychic the door. Besides, if that had happened then Swift wouldn't have worked as well.
3. Speaking of, Swift had reduced accuracy do to not being fired in all directions and being blocked partially by a door-hole. Luckily, Magni was right there in front of the hole.
4. Yuno and Mani attacked at the same time on the last action because Magni, speedy as she is, still had to swim _all that way_ to get in range to attack.
5. Dragon Pulse was used in lieu of Double Team on the last action because it's hard not to find a glowing red pentagram pokémon.​
_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. Everything's a bright red color around Yuno, including the church that it's punched a hole in. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic.​
_Next Round
_
The Omskivar attacks, then Denryu.​


----------



## The Omskivar

...can you even reduce Swift's Accuracy?  I thought it was basically a homing attack.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Well, the Guide says it's so accurate because it goes in all directions. It's _actual _accuracy didn't even actually go down in this context, but it I definitely would have made it so if, say, the feebas had been behind a thick wall or something.


----------



## The Omskivar

Hrml.  Swift Swim y u no memorable

Okay, ordering first isn't my favorite thing to do, but let's see if we can make this as straightforward as possible.  I imagine you're pretty pissed and confused right now so I want you to use Frustration.  Then use Ice Beam and try to encase Magni in a block of ice.  If this works, on the third action take a breath and use Cosmic Power.

If at any point you have a spare moment where Magni isn't attacking you, Cosmic Power.

*Frustration/Cosmic Power~Ice Beam/Cosmic Power~Cosmic Power/Frustration*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

DQ warning for Denryu. You have 24 hours to post.


----------



## Eta Carinae

...Knew I forgot something!

Well, *Hypnosis* until it works, then get close him (to make sure your attack doesn't dissolve) and use *Toxic* until it works.  Finish with a nice *DragonBreath* if you have an action to see if we can paralyze him.

*Hypnosis ~ Hypnosis/Toxic ~ Hypnosis/Toxic/DragonBreath*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 86%
Energy: 75%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead.
Thoughts: "Denryu, why is that referee telling me to say 'I'm a firin my lazor!'? Is it some kind of battle cry?"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Commands: Hypnosis ~ Hypnosis/Toxic ~ Hypnosis/Toxic/Dragon Breath











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 60%
 Energy: 76%
 Status: Scoured all over by dragon energy. _Lightscreen_ [two more actions]
 Thoughts: "What do you _mean_ this isn't what you meant by 'open the door'?
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, -1 def
Commands: Frustration/Cosmic Power~Ice Beam/Cosmic Power~Cosmic Power/Frustration 
Still darting around outside of the wrecked church, Magni swam a bit closer to the portal that her opponent had tantrumed into existence and set her eyes glowing. The bloody color that coated her drab eyes, a shade more purple than the bright light pouring from Yuno's center, would have felt inexorably soporific to any pokémon or tired human that chanced a look; luckily for The Omskivar and his pokémon, Yuno was currently focusing more on the heavens than it was on its opponent's _anything_.

For a moment, Yuno's red glow vanished, swiftly replaced by unnaturally brilliant starlight. (Well, star-in-space light rather than star-fish-light) Points of white light that had moments before not been visible at all glared through the glass of the snow-globe with celestial force. Shining from the heavens, the points formed a cold-white, shifting beam that leaped silently like lightning through the church's gap and into Yuno's center gem in a matter of seconds, leaving the staryu with a sheen of otherworldly strength in addition to its returning Illumination.

Magni's eyes flared with drugged red sparks again as she swam forward for good measure. This time, interested in what its opponent was doing after having witnessed that phenomenal cosmic power, Yuno happened to pass its vision over the feebas's Hypnotizing glare. Silently, the staryu slowed its spinning as the gem in its center glazed over with sleepiness. To make matters even more dire, Yuno's Light Screen immediately disappeared, although whether this was caused by loss of energy supply or simple passage of time it was impossible to tell.

Grinning rather evilly at her success, Magni darted into the church and hovered directly over her enemy, her jaw working back and forth and a slight gagging sound issuing from her mouth. She sped downward slightly and seemed to kiss Yuno in its now-dull gem, squinting her eyes at the light that continued to pour unimpeded from it. When she pulled back, however, it was revealed that she had planted not a kiss but a pile of purple-pink sludge. It rapidly disappeared into Yuno's body, attacking whatever confusing vascular system it had. Magni swam away, hoping that she had not woken the staryu up, and she was pleased to see that her opponent remained drifting lazily on the floor of the water-filled church.


​










[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 86%
Energy: 66%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "I am QUEEN OF STATUSES!"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Hypnosis (missed) ~ Hypnosis ~ Toxic











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 59%
 Energy: 74%
 Status: Asleep (Mild, goes to 'light' in two actions), very badly poisoned (1% per round, increases by one next round)
 Thoughts: "..."
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, +1 spdef
Performed: Cosmic Power ~ (sleep) ~ (sleep)

_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. Everything's a bright red color around Yuno, including the church that it's punched a hole in. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic. ​
_Next Round
_
Denryu attacks, then The Omskivar.​


----------



## The Omskivar

I would count a direct status-causing move as being attacked, but I suppose that's open to interpretation.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Well, yeah. Hypnosis is just your basic glow-eyes move until you actually look at it. If it had been, say, Thunder Wave and it had missed then I would have called that an attack, but since Hypnosis missed and that means nothing really happened at all from Yuno's point of view... :D?


----------



## The Omskivar

It's Christmas so I'll tolerate it.

Just kidding, doesn't matter to me, I'm getting a Starmie either way so ~

Also this just means more EXP for my next Poke when I murder both of my opponent's Pokemon! >:D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

DQ warning for Denryu. 24 hours to post.


----------



## Eta Carinae

*DragonBreath* until he's paralyzed, then *Dragon Pulse*.

*DragonBreath ~ DragonBreath/Dragon Pulse x2*


----------



## The Omskivar

Hm.  Maybe we can make this work.

Sleep Talk until you're paralyzed.  Then take an action to Natural Cure.  If you wake up but you're not paralyzed, throw up a Light Screen; also do this if you have an action that doesn't fit the above criteria.

*Sleep Talk/Natural Cure/Light Screen x3*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 86%
Energy: 66%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "I am QUEEN OF STATUSES!"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Commands: DragonBreath ~ DragonBreath/Dragon Pulse x2











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 59%
 Energy: 74%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Mild sleep, goes to 'light' in two actions), 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Toxic'd, 2% this round, +1% next round)
 Thoughts: "..."
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, +1 spdef
Commands: Sleep Talk/Natural Cure/Light Screen x3

Magni's mouth gaped open wide, the back of her fishy throat glowing with an eery light. Turquoise and lime-green light spilled forth, speeding out of her mouth like a roiling, angry cloud. The Dragonbreath attack hit its target, blazing over Yuno's bottom-left leg and leaving it burnt-looking. Although it was hard to tell, it didn't seem to Magni that her attack had done anything to paralyze her opponent.

Yuno slumbered on, but on some subconscious level knew its commands. The staryu's central gem glittered randomly as Yuno quietly cried its own name. Suddenly, Yuno began to glow blindingly white. However, the referee pressed a button on his flag and the attack, whatever it was, seemed to stop immediately. The Omskivar scowled a bit at the referee, but rules were rules; Recover was a direct healing move, and thus illegal.

Magni, cheered by this turn of events, spat forth another blast of burning dragon energy. It spun its way quickly to Yuno once more, this time coming into direct contact with one of its breathing tubes; the noxious burn of the Dragonbreath immediately made Yuno seize up, restricting its movement. On the plus side, the burning, however short-lived, served to make Yuno a bit more lucid a bit more early than it otherwise would have been.

However, it was here that it reached an impasse; the staryu's commands said to Sleep Talk until it was paralyzed... and now it was, but still Yuno remained in the cold grips of forced sleep. Yuno wrestled with this in its groggy, sleeping mind for some time but eventually decided to repeat its last action. Once more the central gem on Yuno's body began to sparkle as it mumbled quietly, randomly selecting a move. Oddly enough, the staryu's subconscious once more chose Recover; the pokémon glowed briefly once more before the attack was once more canceled out by the referee. It was at this point that The Omskivar had to be restrained from throttling whatever was within arm's reach.

Magni, who would have been cackling by this point if that was something that fish could or wanted to do, nevertheless had her mouth wide open. Once again, dragon energy pulsed forth, this time in a bubbly wave that shot forward in a straight line at her opponent. The attack struck Yuno in the very center of its gem, and the starfish spasmed violently before settling back down. The attack had been unusually strong; in fact, perhaps it was _too _strong, since Yuno was now spinning rapidly again, if a bit jerkily.

Awake finally, Yuno felt a strong urge to attack attack attack. However, it felt that it _would_ in fact be wise to try to heal itself. Too bad it was a Glowing staryu and not one of those Natural Cure ones. Yuno, feeling helpless and quite confused, decided to put up a Light Screen. When it was doing the complex mental dance that this required, however, Yuno's respiratory system seized and broke its concentration. The Omskivar then hurt his hand punching a plastic wall.
​










[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 86%
Energy: 53%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "Random Number Gods _are_ real!"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Dragonbreath ~ Dragonbreath (paralyzing) ~ Dragon Pulse (critical hit)











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 37%
 Energy: 72%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Toxic'd, 2% this round, +1% next round), 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Moderate paralysis, mild in two actions)
 Thoughts: "I am quite angry right now."
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, +1 spdef
Performed: Sleep Talk (failed) ~ Sleep Talk (failed) ~ (paralyzed)

_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. Everything's a bright red color around Yuno, including the church that it's punched a hole in. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic. 

_NOTES

_1. The Omkivar had terrible, terrible luck this round.
2. Natural Cure not only takes a round to use, but also isn't Yuko's ability. Refresh, which might be what you meant, is only learned by _Starmie_ in XD.
3. I hope my new status icons aren't confusing.​
_Next Round
_
 The Omskivar attacks, then Denryu.​


----------



## The Omskivar

_...Bollocks._

Facade all the way.  If they hide like pansies or they're too far away use Swift.  If you can't hit them with anything use Double Team because you can.

*Facade/Swift/Double Team x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Dragon Pulse x3*

This seems like a better idea than thinking through every possibility.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 86%
Energy: 53%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "Random Number Gods _are_ real!"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Orders: Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 37%
 Energy: 72%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Toxic'd, 3% this round, +1% next round), 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Moderate paralysis, mild in two actions)
 Thoughts: "I am quite angry right now."
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, +1 spdef
Order: Facade/Swift/Double Team ~ Facade/Swift/Double Team ~ Facade/Swift/Double Team​ 
Magni, still feeling great about the Random Number Gods' favor of her, is only too glad to fire another turquoise-hued beam of dragon power at her opponent. Whether it's due to her irritated eyes or some cosmic balancing of luck, however, the blast of energy passes in between Yuno's spinning legs and right past the starfish, melting some of the ground's plastic-flake covering into an irregular lump. Magni narrows her eyes at her opponent, feeling that it has somehow cheated.

If Yuno notices the glare, then it doesn't show it. For a moment, the staryu allows its legs to sag a little, showing just how terrible these status effects are for it to deal with. After a moment it perks them back up and flings itself forward to attack; however, halfway through its pseudomuscles seize up and Yuno ends up spinning harmlessly past Magni, clipping her fin with about as much force as a falling paperback book.

Once again, and feeling a bit reassured now that everyone was having bad luck, Magni spat out another roiling cloud of draconic power that headed straight at her opponent this time, sending her opponent into a faster spin as it hit one of the legs.

Yuno didn't even get a chance to attack this time, as its spin halted momentarily and Yuno, once more, was rendered incapable of moving. The Omskivar, at this point, had to be placed in a pair of fuzzy pink handcuffs that Blastoise just happened to have, cough cough. Towards the end, at least, Yuno seemed to loosen up a bit more permanently. :D?

Magni (by now thinking that the RNGs were becoming a tad excessive in their protection of her) spat a halfhearted Dragon Pulse at her opponent, perhaps giving Yuno a bit more leeway than she otherwise might. Nevertheless, under the stern gaze of her trainer, Magni's attack hits Yuno squarely and at this point The Omskivar just punches himself in the face with the handcuffs.

Yuno, although less expressive than its trainer, is also seething with anger at this point. Focusing this anger into physical action, Yuno spins at great speed and rushes forward, smashing into Magni with amazing power and absolutely beating. Her. _Down_. She flies one way, Yuno slams her back in the opposite direction, she gets tossed into the air, and Yuno smacks her down into the unyielding floor. By the end of it, the area surrounding the pair is filled with wildly-churning plastic flakes and more than a little blood. The Omskivar immediately stops hitting himself and cheers, and the other two participants clap politely, although Denryu requires a bit of urging.
​










[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 72%
Energy: 38%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "Well, it's a battle again! _Owwww..._"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Dragon Pulse (missed) ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 18%
 Energy: 64%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Toxic'd, 3% this round, +1% next round), 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(mild paralysis, light in two)
 Thoughts: "GRRRAGH INNER RAGE"
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, +1 spdef
Performed: (paralyzed) ~ (paralyzed) ~ Facade

_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. Everything's a bright red color around Yuno, including the church that it's punched a hole in. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic.  'Snow' and blood are diffusing around the battlers.

_NOTES

_1. The Omkivar had terrible, terrible luck this round but made up for it at the end!
2. Sorry this took so long, school kind of crashed over me for a bit.
3. The fuzzy handcuffs... I was holding them for a friend, I swear.​
_Next Round
_
Denryu attacks, then The Omskivar.​


----------



## The Omskivar

What are the numbers in parentheses?

Also what's making the water red around Yuno?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Pay no attention to the calculations that I forgot to erase behind the curtain!

That'd be Illuminate.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Late-as-cripes DQ warning for Denryu. I had no idea this much time had passed.


----------



## Eta Carinae

;_; I'm no good at this whole keeping up with things thing.

*Chill* to start, then a couple more *Dragon Pulse*s.  If your Chill was stopped somehow on the first action, try again on the second.

*Chill ~ Dragon Pulse/Chill ~ Dragon Pulse*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

He's got a post in the Absence Sheet but it isn't really for the battles he's a trainer in so... Tentative DQ Warning for The Omskivar. This is really more oof a bump so he can find it, so.


----------



## The Omskivar

Hrmph.  I'm active enough to post hopeless commands.  Let's try something I haven't yet.  If you paralyzefail on the first action, keep Resting until it works.

*Rest~Rest/Chill~Rest/Chill*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 72%
Energy: 38%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "Well, it's a battle again! _Owwww..._"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Commands: Chill ~ Dragon Pulse/Chill ~ Dragon Pulse











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 18%
 Energy: 64%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Badly, 3% last round, 4% this round), 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(mild, light in two)
 Thoughts: "GRRRAGH INNER RAGE"
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, +1 spdef
Commands: Rest ~ Rest/Chill ~ Rest/Chill​ 
Her nose still streaming blood into the water around her, Magni swishes her fin to propel herself away from Yuno's immediate perimeter. This having been accomplished, she allows her eyes to close for a moment; although her retinas are still ablaze with blue afterimages, she manages to relax her fishy brain enough to slow her heart and take stock of her injuries. 

Meanwhile, Yuno is doing something similar. Its gem starts to glaze over as the staryu's carapace lights up purple-blue; however, its Rest is interrupted by the referee and his Move Disruptor. Said referee reminds The Omskivar that direct healing is banned, and Yuno reminds him that she is capable of electrocuting him in his sleep.

Opening her eyes and feeling rather refreshed, Magni looks about and, noting that nothing noticeable has changed, gives her familiar grin. She whips about for a moment or two, getting back into fighting mode, before taking a wide left around Yuno. Before long she swivels to point at her opponent and, still moving laterally, looses a bubbling torrent of turquoise at her flagging opponent. The attack flows over the staryu, temporarily drowning the sea-star's own light. 

Yuno, with a weak tinkling noise, hides from all the pain deep within its own mind, attempting to calm itself down and perhaps muster energy for some final push. In moments, the staryu's red light evens out and turns a color less like blood; its spinning evens out rather nicely and its central gem looks a bit less drained.

Magni quirks a nonexistent eyebrow, wondering what her opponent might be up to. Certainly this wasn't the time to be lazing about, what with the staryu's poor health. However, Magni wasn't one to pass up an opportunity when one presented itself, and so she swam cautiously closer, checking for any tricks, before letting out another Dragon Pulse. As it slammed through her target, the staryu went spinning away.

A tense moment passed between all of the participants, although the effect was a bit muddled by the swirling snow and cheery atmosphere of the arena itself. Yuno pulsed weakly for a moment more before its inner light faded, its aura of bright red disappearing along with it.
​










[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 72%
Energy: 38%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "Well, I suppose that's that."
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Chill ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse











 [Yuno] Staryu [Illuminate] ♪
 Health: 0%
 Energy: 74%
 Status: Knocked Out!
 Thoughts: "..."
 Stat Changes: -1 atk, +1 spdef
Performed: Rest (banned) ~ Chill ~ (none)

_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic.  'Snow' is diffusing around the battlers and the water is a little pink in that area.

_NOTES

_1. Rest is direct healing and thus banned.
​ _Next Round
_
The Omskivar sends out and attacks, then Denryu attacks.​


----------



## The Omskivar

Well shit.  I really need to start paying attention to all the things.

Ehh...let's go with Schwarzengerman.  Why not.  Let's lead off with a Swagger.  On the second action, Focus Energy; third action, Bullet Seed.  If there's a Sub on the first action, Bullet Seed until it dies and then Swagger if you've got the time.  Focus Energy on the first action and Amnesia on the second and third actions if you are Protected against.

*Swagger/Bullet Seed/Focus Energy~Focus Energy/Bullet Seed/Amnesia~Bullet Seed/Swagger/Amnesia*


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Hypnosis*, *Chill*, *Toxic*.  Move everything back if Hypnosis misses on the first action.

*Hypnosis ~ Chill/Hypnosis ~ Toxic/Chill*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The Omskivar grimly recalls his  unlucky team member and reaches back into his waterproof bag for another  poké ball. After selecting one that he thinks might work, the trainer  tosses the ball through the water- or tries to; the water in the  snowglobe is not conducive to throwing, and so the ball slowly drifts  down. Landing soundlessly in a mound of plastic snow, the ball's release  mechanism nonetheless engages and, in a wash of white light, reveals a medium-sized grey fish. The remoraid blinks, flipping himself around to investigate the area around him. He quirks his brow when he sees Magni but otherwise looks unimpressed.​


















[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 72%
Energy: 38%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "Ever notice that we're the exact same size?"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Commands: Hypnosis ~ Chill/Hypnosis ~ Toxic/Chill















 [Schwarzengerman] Remoraid [Sniper] 
 Health: 100%
 Energy: 100%
 Status: Calm and mulling over commands.
 Thoughts: "Let's get this started."
 Stat Changes: N/A
Commands: Swagger/Bullet Seed/Focus Energy ~ Focus Energy/Bullet Seed/Amnesia ~ Bullet Seed/Swagger/Amnesia​ 
As Schwarzengerman continues to look about, Magni pushes herself towards her new opponent. Although he immediately gets on guard, preparing for an attack to come his way, all that happens is that the other fish tries to make eye contact with him. Confused, Schwarzengerman looks back, trying to look intimidating and unconcerned. This plan goes out the window when Magni's eyes turn solid red and terrifying; before the remoraid can break eye contact, Magni sends a pulse of delta waves through Schwarzengerman's optic nerves and straight into his brain. Before he can do a thing, the grey fish's eyes close forcefully and he begins drifting with the fake snow.

The next action is boring; Magni simply sits back and, as before, calms herself and takes a break from it all. Meanwhile, Schwarzengerman mumbles in his unnatural sleep, twitching occasionally and looking much less restful than his opponent.

The third is slightly more eventful, as Magni swims forward and hacks up a mess of Toxic sludge and bile. However, the attack doesn't fly too far in the watery surroundings, floating like some kind of sick purple landmine before being slowly dissolved by the shifting liquid around it. Magni swims away from the fizzy mess, and (despite his proximity), Schwarzengerman appears to similarly be unaffected by the gunk.
​


















[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 72%
Energy: 56%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
Thoughts: "ABORT ABORT ABORT"
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Hypnosis ~ Chill ~ Toxic (failed)















 [Schwarzengerman] Remoraid [Sniper] 
 Health: 100%
 Energy: 100%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Mild, 'Light' in one action)
 Thoughts: "..."
 Stat Changes: N/A
Performed: (nothing) ~ (nothing) ~ (nothing)

_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors   lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic.  'Snow' is settling   around the battlers. A poisonous blob is dissolving angrily into the water near Schwarzengerman.

_NOTES

_1. This was an easy reffing. Keep it up, guys!
2. Toxic failed because, well, water doesn't work that way.
​ _Next Round
_
Denryu attacks, then The Omskivar.​


----------



## Eta Carinae

Herp, forgot about that little added tidbit.  Sooo, get close enough that it won't dissolve, like when you used Toxic on the Staryu, then use *Toxic*.  Follow up with a *Dragon Pulse*.  He should be awake on the final action, so use *Confuse Ray*, unless he Protects, or something else that prevents you from hitting him, in which case put up a *Light Screen*.  *Dragon Pulse* if he's still asleep for some reason.

*Toxic ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Confuse Ray/Light Screen/Dragon Pulse*


----------



## The Omskivar

Eugh...well, not much you can do now.  Try to...swim away, I guess.  If you're awake on the first action, Swagger; second action, Bullet Seed; third action, Protect.

*Swagger~Bullet Seed~Protect*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
 Health: 72%
 Energy: 56%
 Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead, and eyes a bit red.
 Thoughts: "ABORT ABORT ABORT"
 Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
 Commands: Toxic ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Confuse Ray/Light Screen/Dragon Pulse















  [Schwarzengerman] Remoraid [Sniper] 
  Health: 100%
  Energy: 100%
  Status: Sleep (Mild, 'Light' in one action)
  Thoughts: "..."
  Stat Changes: N/A
 Commands: Swagger ~ Bullet Seed ~ Protect
​ As Schwarzengerman snores softly and peacefully, his opponent swims forward, easily and agilely avoiding the mess she's already made. Slipping cautiously forth, Magni belches up some Toxic gunk directly into her enemy's face. It takes some time and some doing, but in the end Magni manages to poison her opponent with about as much effectiveness as she would be able to in open air. Relieved, the feebas paddles away backwards as Schwarzengerman's snoring is replaced by groaning.

Magni looks at her opponent critically, wondering if he's awake. It appears that the answer is no, though, so the feebas's jaw pops open and she releases a torrent of jewel-like energy; the Dragon Pulse bounds forth and strikes Schwarzengerman in his tailend, sending him swirling through the snow and flipping him about in all directions. When the flurry clears, though, the remoraid has been roused from his slumber by the attack, and he seems quite incensed by it.

As if to prove that he is, in fact, incensed, Schwarzengerman rights himself with precision and spits out an attack of his own; little green seeds, wickedly pointed at one end, blur out of his mouth at blinding speed in five short bursts. Although a couple of the rounds miss their mark, three of the volleys hit directly, digging tiny holes into Magni's skin before twisting off alongside the fake snow around her.

Gurgling indignantly, Magni nevertheless hangs back a bit, as ordered. This pays off when she sees her opponent's next move. Schwarzengerman focuses his mind through a haze of poison and calls forth a translucent green wall in front of himself. Snickering to herself, Magni does something similar, focusing her mind and flapping her tail in the water. The water solidifies and turns a pale blue in a matter of moments, although it is obvious that it is truly held in place by her will. Schwarzengerman glares disappointedly at his opponent as his Protect fizzles out uselessly.
​

















[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 63%
Energy: 46%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead. Her skin is scored all over.
Thoughts: "Ha, mine's better."
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed.
Performed: Toxic ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Light Screen















 [Schwarzengerman] Remoraid [Sniper] 
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 94%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Badly, 1% this round, 2% next)
 Thoughts: "Come on, lemme at her."
 Stat Changes: N/A
Performed: (nothing) ~ Bullet Seed ~ Protect​ 
_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors    lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic.  'Snow' is settling    around the battlers. A poisonous blob is dissolving angrily into the  water near Schwarzengerman.


_Next Round
_
The Omskivar attacks, then Denryu.


----------



## The Omskivar

Urk completely horridly uninspired commands

Herp derp Bullet Seed

If Magni Reflects, or Protects, switch to Focus Energy, if you've already Focus Energied then Double Team.

*Bullet Seed/Focus Energy/Double Teamx3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

Well, let's just *Reflect* anyway.  Then use your last *Chill*, and finish with *Dragon Pulse*.

*Reflect ~ Chill ~ Dragon Pulse*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

what how has it been a month already




















[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 63%
Energy: 46%
Status: Several minor cuts on her forehead. Her skin is scored all over.
Thoughts: "Ha, mine's better."
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed/Light Screen'd
Commands: Reflect ~ Chill ~ Dragon Pulse















 [Schwarzengerman] Remoraid [Sniper] 
 Health: 90%
 Energy: 94%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Badly, 2% this round, 3% next)
 Thoughts: "Come on, lemme at her."
 Stat Changes: N/A
Commands: Bullet Seed/Focus Energy/Double Team x3​
Staring appreciatively at her shimmering blue wall, Magni thinks for a moment and then begins further work. Flipping her tail in a huge arc above her one single time, the feebas brings into existence a glinting pyrite half-globe around herself. If one were to look closely, they would notice that the fake snow, with as little momentum as it has, is unable to get through the dome and instead stick halfway through the gold hemisphere.

Looking a tad disappointed, Schwarzengerman bites down on his urge to spit seeds and instead sharpens his concentration, cutting past the haze of poisonous blargh in his system to get his head into this game he's in.

Magni makes sure her opponent isn't going to punch her in the gills or anything and then tentatively closes her eyes, ignoring everything except for her tenuous mental connection to her Reflect and Light Screen. She can't quite get completely relaxed due to these factors, but overall she gets some nice chill time.

Newly focused,  Schwarzengerman pushes aside the discomfort that is still nagging at him and begins speeding around his enemy. Midway through this maneuver, Magni finishes Chilling and cracks an eyelid. She almost fish-laughs at her slow enemy's attempts, but decides that even his paltry three clones are something to be wary of. Nevertheless, she confidently swivels about and attempts to take aim. Then, she does actually laugh somehow; her opponent may have shadow clones about, but only the real one isn't being penetrated constantly by flurries of plastic snow. As she brings herself to bear on her real target, the three fake ones shimmer away under the weight of the false blizzard. A turquoise blaze of draconic energy pours from her smirking mouth and sends  Schwarzengerman end-over-end for several flips.

Refocusing himself and redoubling his efforts,  Schwarzengerman begins his wild swimming again. Apparently not realizing what ruined his first attempt, the remoraid puts his all into summoning three more clones that are, as the round closes, already shimmering into nothingness.




















[Magni] Feebas [Swift Swim] 
Health: 63%
Energy: 44%
Status: Her skin is scored all over. A ball of blue light and a dome of gold surround her.
Thoughts: "Ha, mine's better."
Stat Changes: Doubled base speed/Light Screen'd/Reflect'd
Performed: Reflect ~ Chill ~ Dragon Pulse















 [Schwarzengerman] Remoraid [Sniper] 
 Health: 79%
 Energy: 86%
 Status: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Badly, 2% this round, 3% next)
 Thoughts: "You lucky little..."
 Stat Changes: +2 critical hit domain
Performed: Focus Energy ~ Double Team ~ Double Team​ 
_Arena Status_

The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors     lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic.  'Snow' is settling     around the battlers. A few half-dissolved clones are clustered about Schwarzengerman for the immediate moment.

_Notes

_Chill was reduced in effectiveness due to Reflect and Light Screen needing concentration.

Schwarz's Double Team clones don't work in driving (fake) snow.

_Next Round
_
Denryu attacks, then The Omskivar.


----------



## The Omskivar

This is embarrassing. ">.>


----------



## Eta Carinae

Feebas's slim movepool is depressing.  Dragon Pulse all the way.  I really want another teamie to get out there and get some EXP.

*Dragon Pulse x3*


----------



## The Omskivar

Not much to do here.  Bullet Seed all the way.

*BNullet Seed x3*


----------



## shy ♡

*The Snow Globe*

The trainers and their Pokemon have been shrunk down to size to fit into this tiny representation of a town on the night before Christmas. Though the name of the arena is "The Snow Globe", the only Pokemon able to battle here are water-types, as snow globes are filled with water. In the small globe are four "snow"-crested plastic houses and a church. The Pokemon are of the size that, if the doors of the buildings could be opened, they would fit as if they had been entering the average door in the outside world.

Every other round a random passerby will shake the globe, causing the "snow" to fly around the sphere, coming to rest at the end of the round. While this is in effect, all moves lose 15% accuracy (Not 15% of their accuracy, so a Toxic would go down to 60%, not 62%). As the entire arena is made of water, electric moves will hit both the target and the user. The dome of the globe is also indestructible for the purposes of the battle, though the miniature buildings can be destroyed at will.

Additional Rules: Only Pokemon that can survive underwater for long periods of time may participate.​​​
*Denryu (Oo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim>
Health: 63%
Energy: 39%
- Her skin is scored all over. A ball of blue light and a dome of gold surround her.
"Ha, mine's better."
Swift Swim activated. Reflect active (3 more actions); Light Screen active (2 more actions).

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 79%
Energy: 86%
- “You lucky little..."
Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% next). Sniper active. Focused.​
No one notices the passing time or change of ref - or even the entire turnover of Asber itself - in fact, it seems like no time has passed at all in the tiny snowglobe. The two battlers are focused entirely on each other, or perhaps themselves, both feeling their wounds. Magni moves first though, kicking her tiny tail into motion and grabbing a big breath of blue energy, which she releases towards her opponent. The blue fire sears through the water like oil, bubbling as it comes into contact with Schwarz’s sensitive skin, and he cringes and thrashes away before it burns out. He twists and quickly retaliates with his own flurry - spitting out tiny bulletfulls of seedlings, so many they rush in every which-way, only a few of them scoring across Magni’s scaly side. One of them pops her in a formerly-formed bruise, yelps out in pain, momentaliry forgetting even to flap her fins, drooping a bit in the water. She quickly thrashed back up, wincing still.

She takes another deep breath and another stream of blue fire rips towards Schwarzengerman, searing his backside before he can flip away. He’s looking medium-rare at this point, and clearly in pain, but perhaps his anger keeps him going… He gargles more seeds up and spits them towards Magni, a bit better-aimed this time, more of them landing on her side than before. Another one hits her in a bruised spot, and her wincing continues, her eyes closing with tension. When she can finally stop maintenance on one of her shields, she looks a bit relieved; a green shimmer around her fades into the water with a sparkle and she takes a deep breath, growing more and more tired.

But she’s not done yet. Another breath and another flame arc towards Schwarz, and he takes it this time, waiting it out before he opens his tiny fish mouth to spit out more seeds. Magni’s remaining screen still weakens the worst of it, and though their aim is better, none of them hit a bruise this time - to Magni’s relief. Even better for her, once the last of the seeds hit, she breaks concentration on her last shield, letting the reflect fade to wherever the light screen went. She feels a bit naked now, but certainly grateful that she doesn’t have to keep them up anymore.​
*Denryu (Oo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim>
Health: 47%
Energy: 29%
- So tired…
Swift Swim activated. 

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 55%
Energy: 80%
- :c Ow.
Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% next). Sniper active. Focused.

*Arena Notes:*
The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic. 'Snow' is settling around the battlers. A few half-dissolved clones are clustered about Schwarzengerman for the immediate moment.

*Final Notes:*

I THINK I got everything, but since I’m taking over from a different ref I mighta missed something/got something wrong, so feel free to correct me if I did… 
 Schwarz got a crit on the first hit on his first bullet seed, and the last hit on his second bullet seed. The seeds hit 3 times first action, and 5 times the following two actions.
 It’ll ‘snow’ again next round.
 Omskivar next.


----------



## The Omskivar

Critical hits with Sniper should give me an automatic 10% bonus each, no?


----------



## shy ♡

Yes, but bullet seed does 1% damage per hit, lol.


----------



## The Omskivar

okay but with two critical hits with an automatic 10% damage each (even added to a base 1%) I should have at least done 20% damage, not less than 10%.  Unless I'm just doing really bad math?

EDIT: actually with 1% damage each hit and 3 + 5 + 5 = 13 hits, plus two 10% crit bonuses wouldn't that be 33%?  Even with Reflect up each hit has to do at least 1%, and Magni's health has only gone down...7%


----------



## shy ♡

I think it means 10% of the base attack not 10% total damage. That would be ridiculous.

ETA: You're ignoring reflect halving the damage.


----------



## The Omskivar

From the Damage & Energy Guide:



Superbird said:


> What do we do in the case of a critical hit?





Negrek said:


> Nothing in terms of energy, +(attack's bp/10)% damage, to a maximum of 7% extra damage. Or always 10% bonus damage if the pokémon has sniper.


10% of the base attack would be even less than a normal critical hit, which would make Sniper a really bad ability.  I think it only seems ridiculous because of how weak Bullet Seed is under these circumstances.

Edit: Does Reflect halve the total physical damage in a round, or the damage from each physical hit?  The D&E Guide also says that each hit has to do a minimum of 1% damage.


----------



## shy ♡

Okay, I'm gonna edit this round because commands were issued already, and I'll hold off reffing next round until sniper is fixed to make more sense.

ETA: I ref reflect as halving total damage, otherwise each hit would be doing less than 1%.

ETA 2: Edited reffing.


----------



## shy ♡

DQ warning for Ampharos/Denryu? 48 hours.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Isn't Omskivar next?


----------



## shy ♡

... |D Yes. DQ warning for Omskivar. That's what I meant.


----------



## The Omskivar

Use *Octazooka* to try and cloud the water around him, then *Seed Bomb*.  If you can't hit him for some reason other than Substitute, use *Focus Energy*.

*Octazooka/Focus Energy~Seed Bomb/Focus Energy~Seed Bomb/Focus Energy*


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Chill ~ Dragon Pulse x2*


----------



## shy ♡

*The Snow Globe*

The trainers and their Pokemon have been shrunk down to size to fit into this tiny representation of a town on the night before Christmas. Though the name of the arena is "The Snow Globe", the only Pokemon able to battle here are water-types, as snow globes are filled with water. In the small globe are four "snow"-crested plastic houses and a church. The Pokemon are of the size that, if the doors of the buildings could be opened, they would fit as if they had been entering the average door in the outside world.

Every other round a random passerby will shake the globe, causing the "snow" to fly around the sphere, coming to rest at the end of the round. While this is in effect, all moves lose 15% accuracy (Not 15% of their accuracy, so a Toxic would go down to 60%, not 62%). As the entire arena is made of water, electric moves will hit both the target and the user. The dome of the globe is also indestructible for the purposes of the battle, though the miniature buildings can be destroyed at will.

Additional Rules: Only Pokemon that can survive underwater for long periods of time may participate.​​​
*Ampharos (Oo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim>
Health: 47%
Energy: 29%
- So tired…
Swift Swim activated. 

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 55%
Energy: 80%
- :c Ow.
Badly poisoned (4% this round). Sniper active. Focused.​
Just as Magni prepared to take a well-deserved break, her world started to turn. Everything swung upwards, a slow-motion upheavel of water that shook everything around her, including herself - she was drug upwards, then down, then up again, not so fast that she couldn’t right herself but it was certainly work. Relaxing during all this was not what she was hoping; she got a few moments to recover her breath but nothing real. 

And even worse: just as she thought she could catch a break, a rare moment of silence, a shot of black ooze slammed into her aching side, tossing her sideways into the snowglobe’s glass walls. It _hurt_, a double impact, but none of the ink got into her eyes, thankfully, and all the shaking disperced it so that it didn’t cloud around her too much. She was wincing, but able to see.

So she took another deep breath, releasing one more blue flame towards Schwarz. It was still hard to aim with the water shaking, but it struck true along the remoraid’s back, scorching him raw. He winces, but remains focused; hacking, drooling, he spits up a dense ball of seeds and whacks it with his tail towards Magni. She turns wide-eye and tries to swim away - but it slams into her side, _again_, so many things hitting her and she curls up in so much pain. She honestly can’t go on much longer… 

She uncurls slowly, eyes blurrily spotting Schwarz again. Another dragon pulse streaks towards him and hits, drawing him ever closer to Magni’s level of pain; his back and sides are turning red from the repeated attacks. Angrily, he spits up another ball of seeds, taking aim before whacking it towards Magni… But with a final shake of the globe, the swirling water churns it sideways, dispersing the seeds uselessly amonsgt the fake snow. Magni breathes a sigh of relief while Schwarzengerman swears.​
*Ampharos (Oo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim>
Health: 21%
Energy: 18%
- ‘Lemme sleep now 9_9’…
Swift Swim activated. Chills 3/3

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 37%
Energy: 68%
- ‘I kill you and then you sleep’.
Badly poisoned (4% this round). Sniper active.

*Arena Notes:*
The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic. 'Snow' is settling around the battlers. A few half-dissolved clones are clustered about Schwarzengerman for the immediate moment.

*Final Notes:*

 Focus Energy faded at the end of the round.
 I deducted a bit of energy from chill due to the entire arena being shaken.
 Octazooka was a crit but didn’t lower accuracy, and the last Seed Bomb missed.
 It’ll ‘snow’ again in two rounds.
 Omskivar next.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I just realized this now, but I had already used my 3 allotted Chills before that round.  Not your fault pathos, having taken over midway through the battle, but that last round should be changed.


----------



## shy ♡

Oh no 9_9 I'm just gonna edit the info if that's alright, I'm too tired atm to rewrite, hopefully will get to that later ... do you or Omski know how many times Schwarz has chilled ???


----------



## Eta Carinae

Schwarz hasn't Chilled yet.  Also, I think I'm next, not Omski.

*(Mimic) Seed Bomb ~ Seed Bomb ~ Tackle*


----------



## The Omskivar

*Seed Bomb~Protect~Seed Bomb*


----------



## shy ♡

*The Snow Globe*

The trainers and their Pokemon have been shrunk down to size to fit into this tiny representation of a town on the night before Christmas. Though the name of the arena is "The Snow Globe", the only Pokemon able to battle here are water-types, as snow globes are filled with water. In the small globe are four "snow"-crested plastic houses and a church. The Pokemon are of the size that, if the doors of the buildings could be opened, they would fit as if they had been entering the average door in the outside world.

Every other round a random passerby will shake the globe, causing the "snow" to fly around the sphere, coming to rest at the end of the round. While this is in effect, all moves lose 15% accuracy (Not 15% of their accuracy, so a Toxic would go down to 60%, not 62%). As the entire arena is made of water, electric moves will hit both the target and the user. The dome of the globe is also indestructible for the purposes of the battle, though the miniature buildings can be destroyed at will.

Additional Rules: Only Pokemon that can survive underwater for long periods of time may participate.​​​
*Ampharos (Oo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim>
Health: 21%
Energy: 18%
- ‘Lemme sleep now 9_9’…
Swift Swim activated. Chills 3/3

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 37%
Energy: 68%
- ‘I kill you and then you sleep’.
Badly poisoned (5% this round). Sniper active.​
Though exhausted, Magni manages to recall the details of Schwarz’s previous attack - how he’d coughed the seed up from his stomach, gathering it up to his tiny fish mouth, spitting it out with so much force towards herself - and she mimics it all, reversing it onto the remoraid with extreme accuracy. Her seed explodes onto him just as his had, slamming him likewise into the snowglobe’s glass walls, dripping green energy onto his blue scales. Shaking himself, Schwarz swims forcefully back towards Magni, unleashing an identical attack - a green seed ripping through the calm waters onto the feebas and tossing her backwards, shimmering green energy fading into her hard scales. She looks like so tired, they both do, but they cling to life, glaring at each other, daring the other to give up.

Hoping to outlast his opponent, Schwarz gathers up a blue protective shield, clearly visible in the rippling waters. Though she can see it’ll be useless, Magni has no choice but to attack, repeating the same tactics as before; and obviously, the seed bomb splatters uselessly across the shield. Only Schwarz’s wincing expression gives away his efforts to keep it up - the protect, that is - as the green energy slides down towards the bottom of the globes. 

His protect fading with a shimmering mimicing the sparkling snow, Schwarz is pummeled by the ready and waiting Magni. She dives hard into his side, a tiny fishfull of fury, but her energy dries out fast and she lulls sideways, clearly exhausted. He smirks; though he’s only got a bit more life to him that she does, he still feels the roar of battle in him. He calls for it, drawing up one more seed, and spits it out on her prone body. She cries out feebly - so close, so close to gone, but there’s just a bit of fight left, and she holds out for one last round.​
*Ampharos (Oo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim>
Health: 1%
Energy: 5%
- ‘I can do it… let me at ‘em…’
Swift Swim activated. Chills 3/3

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 18%
Energy: 51%
- ‘Just DIE already, uhg!’
Badly poisoned (5% this round). Sniper active.

*Arena Notes:*
The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic. 'Snow' is settling around the battlers. 

*Final Notes:*

 It’ll ‘snow’ again next round.
 Omskivar next.


----------



## shy ♡

Er, late DQ warning for The Omskivar, 24 hours.


----------



## The Omskivar

jesus christ this thing won't go down

C'mon Schwarzengerman, give it all you've got!  Just use *Swift* until it's over.

*Swiftx3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

What a proud Milotic you will be (on that note, Magni is holding a Prism Scale that isn't in the round summaries).  Let's go out with some Star Wars.

*Swift x3*


----------



## shy ♡

*The Snow Globe*

The trainers and their Pokemon have been shrunk down to size to fit into this tiny representation of a town on the night before Christmas. Though the name of the arena is "The Snow Globe", the only Pokemon able to battle here are water-types, as snow globes are filled with water. In the small globe are four "snow"-crested plastic houses and a church. The Pokemon are of the size that, if the doors of the buildings could be opened, they would fit as if they had been entering the average door in the outside world.

Every other round a random passerby will shake the globe, causing the "snow" to fly around the sphere, coming to rest at the end of the round. While this is in effect, all moves lose 15% accuracy (Not 15% of their accuracy, so a Toxic would go down to 60%, not 62%). As the entire arena is made of water, electric moves will hit both the target and the user. The dome of the globe is also indestructible for the purposes of the battle, though the miniature buildings can be destroyed at will.

Additional Rules: Only Pokemon that can survive underwater for long periods of time may participate.​​​
*Ampharos (Oo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim> @prism scale
Health: 1%
Energy: 5%
- ‘I can do it… let me at ‘em…’
Swift Swim activated. Chills 3/3

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 18%
Energy: 51%
- ‘Just DIE already, uhg!’
Badly poisoned (6% this round). Sniper active.​
Slowly, the globe swerves upwards, the water inside sloshing like a tidal wave; up, down, circling back and forth. Though it moves slowly, the waves are powerful enough to toss the two fish every which way, especially now that they’re too weak to fight against the stream; and the glittering fake-snow spreads across their vision, making it difficult to concentrate. Their eyes sometimes close; it’s tough to keep them open, they’re so tired, and trying to concentrate just makes them dizzy…

Eventually, Magni doesn’t bother; she closes her eyes and rips off a few of her scales, flicking them aimlessly through the water. They rip straight for their target, though, with pin-point accuracy and fast enough to slice through the water like - well, like water - and slap into Schwarz one after the other, much like his bullet seeds from earlier. He sags at the hits, floating listlessly downward and bumping across the bottom of the fish bowl, until he’s tossed upwards again by the raging waters. 

He’s so tired, but he has to fight, has to win… He reinflates himself a bit and mimics his opponent, plucking out a few scales and tossing them. They act identically, rushing through the water and slicing across Magni’s hide, with just enough force to knock the rest of the fight out of her. She goes limp and floats through the water, eyes closing, before being recalled.​
*Ampharos (Xo)*

Magni (f) <Swift Swim> @prism scale
Health: 0%
Energy: 1%
- Fainted.

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 6%
Energy: 47%
- ‘… finally …’
Badly poisoned (6% this round). Sniper active.

*Arena Notes:*
The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic. 'Snow' is settling around the battlers. 

*Final Notes:*

 It’ll ‘snow’ again in two rounds.
 Ampharos sends out and attacks.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Constantine is up.

Well, bud, you aren't gonna get much time in the globe, so let's make the most of it while we can.  Fun combo opportunity!

*Agility+Dive+Drill Peck*


----------



## The Omskivar

lololololololol

*Protect* from the hit, then use *Screech*, then *Flail*.  You'll have all the time in the world, I think, so get in close to make that Screech count.  Let's see what we can do!

*Protect~Screech~Flail*


----------



## shy ♡

*The Snow Globe*

The trainers and their Pokemon have been shrunk down to size to fit into this tiny representation of a town on the night before Christmas. Though the name of the arena is "The Snow Globe", the only Pokemon able to battle here are water-types, as snow globes are filled with water. In the small globe are four "snow"-crested plastic houses and a church. The Pokemon are of the size that, if the doors of the buildings could be opened, they would fit as if they had been entering the average door in the outside world.

Every other round a random passerby will shake the globe, causing the "snow" to fly around the sphere, coming to rest at the end of the round. While this is in effect, all moves lose 15% accuracy (Not 15% of their accuracy, so a Toxic would go down to 60%, not 62%). As the entire arena is made of water, electric moves will hit both the target and the user. The dome of the globe is also indestructible for the purposes of the battle, though the miniature buildings can be destroyed at will.

Additional Rules: Only Pokemon that can survive underwater for long periods of time may participate.​​​
*Ampharos (xO)*

Constantine (m) <Torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- *cheep*

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 6%
Energy: 47%
- ‘… finally …’
Badly poisoned (7% this round). Sniper active.​
A flash of white light announces the appearance of a big floppy penguin, replacing its fallen comrade Magni. Constantine dives splashes about in the fish bowl, trying to surmise his arena, and fails miserably… It’s just _too_ weird. How did he become so small, or the snow globe so big, and is that real snow, what the hell is going on??? Uhg, it’s too much to think about, whatever - he turns instead to the clearly exhausted Schwarz, and rolls his eyes. Really, he’s sent into _this_ arena to take out _that_ - what could barely be called an opponent. Fine. Fine. This is his lot. He rubs his fin-wings over his eyes; he’ll deal. He’s been through worse, maybe, probably… Or he will be, in the future. 

Squinting his eyes, he prepares to - to swim really fast - and dive - and, and peck, and, no, he can’t, it’s too many things, his brain freezes. He smacks himself on the head, trying to figure it out, but he can’t, and anyhow it doesn’t matter, because a blue shield is clearly visible surrounding the stupid remoraid. So even if he could understand how to pull off his attack, which he _can’t_, even he can tell it would be more than pointless. Now utterly furious, he floats limply in the water, waiting for a miracle.

Unfortunately, once the shield fades, Schwarz isn’t content to let his opponent flounder. Though tiny, he opens his mouth and lets out a horrendous scream; it’s surely powerful enough to shatter glass, though thankfully it doesn’t. Still, it looks like it’s shattering something, as Constantine presses his fin-wings hard against where his ears would presumably be, scrunching up his eyes in clear pain. It’s hard to tell when the screaming ends, as it reverberates through the water and in Constantine’s pained skull; he opens his eyes though, glaring daggers at the stupid fish. 

The assault isn’t done yet. Schwarz flounders through the water, landing like a dead fish on Constantine’s face - and flops, smacking him red, flailing so furiously the poor prinplup can’t even smack him away. He smacks and whips and kicks until he suddenly goes limp - Constantine grabs him and throws him immediately, with no resistance, sending him towards the top of the snowglobe. At such speeds, it takes a moment for anyone to notice his eyes are crossed, he’s not moving at all - and then he’s immediately recalled into his pokeball. Constantine is still fuming; he won, sure, but not by his _own_ actions. Uhg. Humiliating.​
*Ampharos (xO)*

Constantine (m) <Torrent> @lucky egg
Health: 83%
Energy: 97%
- “THIS IS NOT OKAY.” -2 def.

*The Omskivar (xX)*

Schwarzengerman (m) <Sniper>
Health: 0%
Energy: 34%
Fainted.

*Arena Notes:*
The water is temperate. The church has been ripped open. The fake doors lay on the ground, half-covered by white plastic. 'Snow' is settling around the battlers. 

*Final Notes:*

 So, Agility + Dive + Drill Peck. Three way-combos are a bit of a stretch to begin with; I’d rarely, if ever, let them pass, but they’d have to definitely make more sense than this one. Non-attacking moves + attacking moves are generally hard to pull off anyhow… And adding Dive into the mix just kinda throws the whole thing off. If it didn’t have so many things going against it, like maybe /one/ thing, it mighta worked, but ah… Not that it really mattered in the end.
 In the end, Schwarz died from poison, and so Ampharos is the winner! 
 Ampharos gets $16, Omski gets $8, Blastoise (if he ever returns) gets $10. 
 Constantine gets 3 exp, Magni gets 2 exp and can evolve, Schwarz gets 2 exp, Yuno gets 1 exp and can evolve.


----------



## Eta Carinae

What a performance Constantine!  You knocked him out with your regal beauty.

Good game, Omski!  Maybe we'll have a rematch in the tourney.  Thanks for closing this up for us, pathos.


----------



## The Omskivar

Thanks a bunch pathos!  We'll have to do this again sometime Ampharos!


----------

